# May 2012 Photo Competition: The Forgotten



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 5, 2012)

The forgotten: it can be person/s, place/s, thing/s. A memory. Anything that the word conjures up in your head.


*Entries:*
* It is encouraged, but not essential, that people enter new photos
* Up to 3 pictures allowed per person
* Last entry at midnight 31 May 2012.
* Only use pictures you photographed yourself
* If you edit the picture then it'd be nice if you tell us what you did
* Please don’t change pictures once you have entered them
*Voting:*
* 1st June 2012 to midnight on 3rd June.
* Anyone can vote. You don't have to have entered
* Vote for your 1st, 2nd and 3rd favourites
* 1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd choice is worth 2 points and 3rd choice is worth 1 point
* The entry with the most points wins, and chooses the next theme.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 5, 2012)

1. Lost keys


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 5, 2012)

Did you do a lot of pp with that? It's very nice.


----------



## bi0boy (May 5, 2012)

1: bunker?





2: lighthouse




3: pile of stones


----------



## neonwilderness (May 5, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Did you do a lot of pp with that? It's very nice.


Thanks.  I don't recall doing anything more than normal with it, it's certainly not HDR or anything.


----------



## Ranbay (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Citizen66 (May 6, 2012)

Johnny, you've got the dates wrong.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 6, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> The forgotten: it can be  person/s,  place/s,  thing/s. A memory.  Anything that the word conjures up in your head.
> 
> 
> *Entries:*
> ...


----------



## Citizen66 (May 6, 2012)

The title is an irony. I thought you North Americans didn't get that kind of thing?


----------



## Tankus (May 6, 2012)

Ruperra ruins




8 shot stitch .touch sharpen, sat and contrast





6 shot stitch .touch sharpen, sat and contrast

heh ... I was after a faux John Constable ... but I needed a flash of red ...ah well

taken today


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 6, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Johnny, you've got the dates wrong.


 


C&P is your enemy, not your friend...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 6, 2012)

Tankus said:


> Ruperra ruins
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Those are incredible.


----------



## stowpirate (May 7, 2012)

1 - Vanity


----------



## stowpirate (May 7, 2012)

2 - Советского Союза


----------



## stowpirate (May 7, 2012)

3 - Life can be so beautiful, but so fragile...


----------



## Tankus (May 7, 2012)

my bad ...the second one was the wrong one ...there's a whacking stitch error along the left hand side ....... this is number 2





heh ...shouldnt have posted while on the cider


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 8, 2012)

stowpirate said:


> 3 - Life can be so beautiful, but so fragile...


 

I have absolutely no doubt that that lad is far from forgotten.

This image is so powerful; and it causes me grief.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 8, 2012)

(((((Oh Stowpirate.))))) Your son is not forgotten on this site. This is painful for those of us who have followed your posts. I don't have anything useful to say, sorry.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 8, 2012)

Also, with all respect: I imagine stowpirate's photo will be the most powerful image to make it into this thread this month. But no way in hell will I vote for it, and associate it with the words, 'the forgotten'.

Won't do it.

tbh, I think of your son every time you post a photo of that dog. I associate the two being together.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 8, 2012)

Stowpirate, I'd like to tell you something.

When you posted those photos, at the end there, I was angry with you. I was angry because of how those pictures made me feel. I didn't want to look at a picture of a child, and feel that way. I'm a parent. It hit way too close to home.

But there it was. Maybe I had to grow up a little, or deal with it, because it was there. After some of that feeling passed [not that it ever truly passed - I have tears at this moment] what remained was the perception of your son. What I saw was a spirit of ethereal beauty. I saw a spirit possessed of power, that would not give up easily. I think what I was seeing was a mix of him, and a mix of your love for him.

You shared something that many wouldn't; something that many would hide away. Your sharing gave us something precious, something about the nature of what we are. I couldn't see it at first, but I do now. Out of many good things I've received from Urban, what you shared is the strongest and the most valuable.


----------



## stowpirate (May 8, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Stowpirate, I'd like to tell you something.
> 
> When you posted those photos, at the end there, I was angry with you. I was angry because of how those pictures made me feel. I didn't want to look at a picture of a child, and feel that way. I'm a parent. It hit way too close to home.
> 
> ...


 
Thankyou all for the kind comments about my son. Spent nearly ten years in hospitals and it was inevitable that at some point with my interest in photography I would start taking pictures of Ryan. I don't think you should hide away from harrowing/disturbing images. Ryan was also interested in Photography and surprisingly actually liked the photographs I took of him. He took a lot of images of himself in hospital with his mobile phone. There is also a young girl/lady on flickr who has documented her experiences in the very same hospital as Ryan. If you explore her photostream in depth you will find similar if not more powerful images taken with her mobile.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/indigoclouds/page15/

He is not forgotten I was trying to make a point about life in general being fragile. We need some more photographs in this competition.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 8, 2012)

stowpirate said:


> Thankyou all for the kind comments about my son. Spent nearly ten years in hospitals and it was inevitable that at some point with my interest in photography I would start taking pictures of Ryan. I don't think you should hide away from harrowing/disturbing images. Ryan was also interested in Photography and surprisingly actually liked the photographs I took of him. He took a lot of images of himself in hospital with his mobile phone. There is also a young girl/lady on flickr who has documented her experiences in the very same hospital as Ryan. If you explore her photostream in depth you will find similar if not more powerful images taken with her mobile.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/indigoclouds/page15/
> 
> He is not forgotten I was trying to make a point about life in general being fragile. We need some more photographs in this competition.


 
We certainly do: but hey, this month has definitely started off like gangbusters!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 8, 2012)

Did she survive?


----------



## stowpirate (May 8, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Did she survive?


 
Some time ago she contacted Ryan or me after seeing his photos here or on flickr. She has been uploading images recently. There are some earlier sets of self harm photos that I found very powerful and disturbing. Very brave of her to share these images with the world.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 8, 2012)

stowpirate said:


> Some time ago she contacted Ryan or me after seeing his photos here or on flickr. She has been uploading images recently. There are some earlier sets of self harm photos that I found very powerful and disturbing. Very brave of her to share these images with the world.


 
Good news to hear she's still in the world.


----------



## fractionMan (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 9, 2012)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 12, 2012)

Starbucks


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 12, 2012)

Concert


----------



## clicker (May 13, 2012)

1. swept away.


----------



## clicker (May 13, 2012)

2. Whose shoes?


----------



## Tankus (May 13, 2012)

there are some unsettling photos in this comp


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 14, 2012)

clicker said:


> 2. Whose shoes?


 
Were there any feet in these shoes?


----------



## albionism (May 14, 2012)




----------



## scifisam (May 14, 2012)

What a great challenge. I'll have to look through my photos (I may already have something suitable that I've forgotten).


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 14, 2012)

scifisam said:


> What a great challenge. I'll have to look through my photos (I may already have something suitable that I've forgotten).


----------



## dweller (May 20, 2012)

1. lonely building by dweller88, on Flickr


----------



## Sweet FA (May 20, 2012)

Is that Atomic Suplex' gig with Guitar Wolf on that poster? Urban synchronicity in rl


----------



## sim667 (May 21, 2012)

Ive got a couple of great old shots for this, but I took them in 2007.

Theyve also got my name on them in the bottom, and I dont want my name being on teh boards.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 21, 2012)

Crop the name off?


----------



## clicker (May 21, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Ive got a couple of great old shots for this, but I took them in 2007.
> 
> Theyve also got my name on them in the bottom, and I dont want my name being on teh boards.


 
can't you just crop your name off the bottom, there is no hard and fast rule about them being new shots...


----------



## sim667 (May 21, 2012)

oh good idea


----------



## clicker (May 21, 2012)

3. standing room only.


----------



## sim667 (May 21, 2012)

Totel by simbojono, on Flickr




Untitled number 8 by simbojono, on Flickr


----------



## sim667 (May 28, 2012)

Edit: meant to put in photo thread not competition one


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 28, 2012)

Sweet FA said:


> Is that Atomic Suplex' gig with Guitar Wolf on that poster? Urban synchronicity in rl


 
Cor blimey.
I have got to get me one of those.


----------



## scifisam (May 28, 2012)

clicker said:


> 3. standing room only.


 
I have an almost-identical photo from a cemetery in Hackney.


----------



## scifisam (May 28, 2012)

Dungeess was perfect for the 'forgotten' theme. Though obviously taking the photo means the stuff isn't actually forgotten.

Marconi's wireless testing station:






Things washed up on the beach, Dungeness:






Abandoned boat, wheelhouse, tracks and nets:


----------



## Citizen66 (May 28, 2012)

Especially like the last one.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 28, 2012)

2. Cambois


----------



## clicker (May 29, 2012)

scifisam said:


> I have an almost-identical photo from a cemetery in Hackney.


 
This is from the little Postman's Park ....with the plaques to unsung heroes on the walls....kind of near St Pauls.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 29, 2012)

Not really happy with this pic but want to enter.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 31, 2012)

neonwilderness said:


> 2. Cambois


 
Cool place: looks like a photographic gold mine.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 31, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Cool place: looks like a photographic gold mine.


It's a bit of a strange little village.  Here's the rest of the photos - http://www.flickr.com/photos/craigallan/sets/72157623189158185/with/4316527872/

Unfortunately what was left of the site was flattened a couple of years ago before I got round to going back with a decent camera.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 31, 2012)

neonwilderness said:


> It's a bit of a strange little village. Here's the rest of the photos - http://www.flickr.com/photos/craigallan/sets/72157623189158185/with/4316527872/
> 
> Unfortunately what was left of the site was flattened a couple of years ago before I got round to going back with a decent camera.


 Ghost towns are cool.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 2, 2012)

1. scifisam - Abandoned boat, wheelhouse, tracks and nets
2. bioboy - Bunker?
3. Clicker - Whose shoes?

Honourable mention for stowpirate's third entry.  I can see the reasons for entering it, but for me it doesn't fit the theme.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 2, 2012)

Is this now the voting thread then? I thought a separate thread was for that? I need to have a look through and decide. Are they in order or just your favourite three pictures?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 2, 2012)

It's all done on one thread these days.  Vote in order of preference, 1st choice gets 3 points, 2nd 2 points, 3rd 1 point.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 2, 2012)

Cheers.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 4, 2012)

1 bioboy bunker
2 tankus ruperra ruins
3 clicker standing room only.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 4, 2012)

If people intend to vote, they better do it quick.


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 4, 2012)

1. swept away - clicker
2. Cambois - neonwilderness
3. Abandoned boat, wheelhouse, tracks and nets - sificism


----------



## scifisam (Jun 5, 2012)

fractionman - whatever that photo's called.
Bioboy - bunker
Clicker - gravestones


----------



## weltweit (Jun 5, 2012)

1. BOB2009 Lion
2. Stowpirate Советского Союза
3. Clicker Whose shoes?


----------



## clicker (Jun 5, 2012)

1. neonwilderness- cambois

2. bioboy- bunker.

3. scifiasm- abandoned boat etc


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 5, 2012)

scifisam - Abandoned boat, wheelhouse, tracks and nets
Johnny Canuck3 - 1st photo
B0B2oo9 - Lion


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 5, 2012)

1. Scifisam abandoned boat

2. Bi0boy bunker

3. Stowpirate vanity


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 5, 2012)

I think the voting is now over, and I'll get around to doing a tally.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 5, 2012)

I make the tally as follows:

Scifisam - abandoned boat 11 points
Bioboy - bunker 11 points

ie a tie. But please feel free to check my math.

I propose a runoff vote open until midnight Wednesday night, my time, ie Pacific Daylight Time. That gives a bit more time for voting.

If no one votes, I'll flip a coin.


----------



## albionism (Jun 6, 2012)

1. bioboy - bunker
2. neonwilderness - lost keys
3. Scifisam - abandoned boat


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 6, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> ie a tie. But please feel free to check my math.
> 
> I propose a runoff vote open until midnight Wednesday night, my time, ie Pacific Daylight Time. That gives a bit more time for voting.
> 
> If no one votes, I'll flip a coin.


 
Most people are back at work today so maybe a few more votes on the way.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 6, 2012)

Notice:

The regular voting is over.

There is a tie between the two entries mentioned in post 69. The voting at this point is limited to choosing one of those or the other. Anyone can vote, including those who voted in the first ballot.


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 6, 2012)

Abandoned boat


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 6, 2012)

Abandoned boat


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 6, 2012)

Abandoned boat


----------



## weltweit (Jun 6, 2012)

boat


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 6, 2012)

Boat


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 6, 2012)

Bunker


----------



## dweller (Jun 6, 2012)

bunker


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 8, 2012)

A litle late, but there it is.


Scifisam is the winner with abandoned boat.

Sam: what is this month's category?


----------



## scifisam (Jun 8, 2012)

Woohoo! Has 'home' been done as a competition before?

Edit: ah, found the list and it has been done. I'll think of something else and post a thread.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 9, 2012)

Congrats scifisam - didn't vote for the 1st time in a long time but if I had've, I would've voted for yours


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 9, 2012)

scifisam said:


> Woohoo! Has 'home' been done as a competition before?
> 
> Edit: ah, found the list and it has been done. I'll think of something else and post a thread.



Can't subjects be repeated after a period of time? Or are we playing pogofish rules?


----------



## scifisam (Jun 9, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Can't subjects be repeated after a period of time? Or are we playing pogofish rules?


 
Yeah, I reckon it can, but it was only 2010 and I managed to think of something else.


----------

